# John MacArthur's Sermon, "The Comedy of Calvary"



## blhowes (Mar 31, 2009)

Today I listened to John MacArthur's sermon called The Comedy at Calvary on the radio as I drove to a doctor's appointment this morning. Anybody else hear the sermon? What an excellent job he did preaching about the crucifixion. So sobering to think Jesus endured that for us. Isa 53:5 But he was wounded for our transgressions, he was bruised for our iniquities: the chastisement of our peace was upon him; and with his stripes we are healed.​Its probably pretty commonly known, but this was new to me. He described the pain Jesus endured on our behalf with the strongest word we have in the english language - excruciating. The word excruciating comes from the Latin word excruciatus, meaning "out of the cross"


----------



## KMK (Apr 1, 2009)

I remember years ago reading a chapter in "The Case For Christ" that described in detail what happened to the body on the cross. It was difficult to even read about.


----------



## bookslover (Apr 1, 2009)

Back in the 1980s, the _Journal of the American Medical Association_ published an article, written by an M.D, giving a very detailed description of what happens to a human body during crucifixion - complete with color illustrations. I think I still have my copy of that article around here somewhere.

As a result, many people cancelled their subscriptions in protest over the magazine's having published a "religious" article - even though there was no mention of, let alone proseletyzing for, Christianity in the entire piece.


----------



## blhowes (Apr 1, 2009)

bookslover said:


> Back in the 1980s, the _Journal of the American Medical Association_ published an article, written by an M.D, giving a very detailed description of what happens to a human body during crucifixion - complete with color illustrations. I think I still have my copy of that article around here somewhere.


Yeah, some of that perspective was included in the sermon. Hard to imagine anybody going through it.

I came away from the sermon with the thought that the picture that comes to mind when I read the verse about Jesus being *wounded* for our trangressions and *bruised* for our iniquities is so lacking.

-----Added 4/1/2009 at 05:16:44 EST-----



KMK said:


> I remember years ago reading a chapter in "The Case For Christ" that described in detail what happened to the body on the cross. It was difficult to even read about.


Can you imagine what it must have been like for his disciples to see Jesus go through it? ... then to see him after the resurrection? The contrast of emotions must have been amazing.


----------



## Staphlobob (Apr 1, 2009)

blhowes said:


> Today I listened to John MacArthur's sermon called The Comedy at Calvary on the radio as I drove to a doctor's appointment this morning. Anybody else hear the sermon? What an excellent job he did preaching about the crucifixion. So sobering to think Jesus endured that for us.
> Isa 53:5 But he was wounded for our transgressions, he was bruised for our iniquities: the chastisement of our peace was upon him; and with his stripes we are healed. ​Its probably pretty commonly known, but this was new to me. He described the pain Jesus endured on our behalf with the strongest word we have in the english language - excruciating. The word excruciating comes from the Latin word excruciatus, meaning "out of the cross"


 
I listen to him on my way to work in the morning. Excellent sermon.


----------

